# IP Problem - VirtualPC 2007 + Win98



## creepi (17. August 2010)

Hi Ho,

folgendes Problem als Hauptsystem wird Windows XP genutzt.
Mit VirtualPC 2007 wird Windows 98 dargestellt.

Ins Internet mit Win98 komme ich problem los. 
Bei Whatismyipaddress frag ich für Win98 die IP ab und erhalte "logischer weise" die selbe IP wie vom Hauptsystem. Soweit alles O.K.

Bei MS-Dos + ipconfig erhalte ich:
1 Ethernet Adapter:
   IP-Adresse               192.168.131.66
   Subnet Mask:           255.255.255.0
   Standard-Gateway: 192.168.131.254

Mein problem liegt nun darin das ich via Win98 ein Spiel-Server starte und dieser die "IP-Adresse" 192.168.131.66 erhält anstatt die richtige IP Adresse 80...
So ist es nicht möglich von ausserhalb auf den Server zu Connecten.


Ist es möglich Win98 eine "richtige" ip zu geben ?

Aktuell gehe ich direkt über ein DSL-Modem rein.
Ich hab es auch mit ein Router versucht da ich zwei netzwerkkarten im Rechner habe jedoch hatte da XP sowie Win98 hier auch wieder die selbe IP.
Zum zeitpunkt wies ich VirtualPC die zweiten netzwerkkarte zu.


Also ich weiss irgend wie nimmer weiter -.-
Wäre klasse wenn sich jemand mit der materie auskennen würde.

Aktuell nutze ich bei VirtualPC "Gemeinsames Netzwerk (NAT)


MfG,
Creepi


###EDIT###
Hab das hauptsystem vom i-net getrennt.
Im virtuellen system wurde netzwerk adapter hinzugefügt um mit win98 ins internet mit dsl zu können.
Ethernet Adapter 0 gibt nicht mehr 0.0.0.. zurück sondern zeigt die richtige 80. ip
Ethernet Adapter 1 gibt die lan ip zurück.

Nun greift das spiel weiterhin auf Adapter 1 statt auf Ethernet Adapter 0 zu.
Kann man wie bei xp die reihenfolge ändern? (Netzwerkverbindungen/Erweitert/Erweiterte Einstellungen)
Beispiel bei xp je nach dem was an erster stelle steht wird vom spiel verwendet.
Ich gehe mal von aus das Adapter 1 eine höhere priorität hat als Adapter 0. Kann ich das bei Windows 98 irgend wo verändert, Adapter 0 über Adapter 1 setzen damit Programme zuerst auf 0 statt 1 zugreifen ?


###Edit2###
Keiner ne idee **** : (


----------

